# Will AMD uns mit den Bulldozer veräppeln?



## Kerkilabro (4. September 2011)

*Will AMD uns mit den Bulldozer veräppeln?*

Hier sind angebliche benches Bulldozer VS Sandy Bridge: AMD Bulldozer: Frische FX-Benchmarks von Sisoftware plus Pre-launch FAQ von AMDs John Fruehe - cpu, bulldozer

falls der link nicht geht schaut einfach bei pcgameshardware vorbei.

Also ich bin entäuscht wenn das Ergebnis echt ist. Hab immer gedacht der Bulldozer haut Sandy auf die Fresse, aber neeein. Das warten auf den Bulldozer war also umsonst, selbst das Ergebnis ist lächerlich sodass man sich sogar die zweite Generation des Bulldozers in die Haare schmieren kann! Der liegt mit weitem Abstand ganz hinten als hätte man da garnichts neu entwickelt. Oder aber AMD will uns verarschen, nur bei sowas verstehe i*ch* kein Spaß.


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. September 2011)

abwarten und tee trinken.
keines der beiden modelle kann eindeutig zugeordnet werden, was die vermutung eines fakes offen lässt.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2011)

Und bei Intel Sandy Brigde gab es auch irgendwelche obskuren Benches von irgendwelchen Bloggern, die nichts zuließen außer reinen Spekulationen...  

Zudem: wieso "verarschen" ? Hast Du schon eine nicht-stornierbare Vorbestellung einer Bulldozer-CPU gemacht, oder wie? ^^ Man schaut am Ende einfach, welche CPU für welches Budget was bietet - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. September 2011)

ich sehe beim bulldozer eher das problem, dass er zu spät kommt, ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch inzwischen eher vertrauen in die nächste generation setze, sollte diese rechtzeitig releast werden.
und das BD der SB nicht kräftig in den arsch tritt war von anfang an klar.


----------



## Zocker14xD (5. September 2011)

Das is n fake. Hat irgendeine chinesische website in umlauf gebracht.
außerdem glaub ich nich dass irgendein amd prozessor so schnell an die sandy bridge rankommt.


----------



## Fraggerick (6. September 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> ich sehe beim bulldozer eher das problem, dass er zu spät kommt, ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch inzwischen eher vertrauen in die nächste generation setze, sollte diese rechtzeitig releast werden.
> und das BD der SB nicht kräftig in den arsch tritt war von anfang an klar.


 
naja, aber die nächst bd generation könnte dann ggf die sb kicken, dann sind aber schon ib da (um mal in kruden abkürzungen zu schreiben)


----------



## quaaaaaak (6. September 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> naja, aber die nächst bd generation könnte dann ggf die sb kicken, dann sind aber schon ib da (um mal in kruden abkürzungen zu schreiben)


 
tja ich befürchte auch das der Bulldozer 2 wenn überhaupt mit der Ivybridge mithalten kann, amd muss halt wieder schauen das sie es P/L technisch so gut gestalten das die CPUs totzdemgekauft werden.

btw: sorry für meine abkürzungen.


----------



## Kerkilabro (7. September 2011)

mal wieder eine news die mir den prozi wechsel zu intel einschränken : Benötigt AMDs Bulldozer FX-CPU ein Windows-Update für volle Leistung? - cpu, bulldozer Wenn das stimmt dann, einfach genial! Ich warte mal gaaaaaanz ruihg auf den BD  und auf die verdammte Battlefield 3 BETA, aber das ist ein anderes thema


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (9. September 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> mal wieder eine news die mir den prozi wechsel zu intel einschränken : Benötigt AMDs Bulldozer FX-CPU ein Windows-Update für volle Leistung? - cpu, bulldozer Wenn das stimmt dann, einfach genial! Ich warte mal gaaaaaanz ruihg auf den BD  und auf die verdammte Battlefield 3 BETA, aber das ist ein anderes thema


 
Naja, wenn Anwendungen neu kompiliert werden müssten, um die Leistung abzurufen, ist das nicht optimal. Ich denke nicht, dass für Spiele z.B. plötzlich ein entsprechendes Update kommt (und wie sieht es z.B. mit Linux aus?) Mir persönlich ist es am wichtigsten, dass die CPU ihre Power ohne weitere Vorraussetzungen in möglichst vielen Anwendungen auf die Straße bringen kann - und da ist Intel im Moment vorne (und wird auch bleiben, da Intel immer noch mit mehr Takt kontern könnte).


----------



## Batze (11. September 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> ich sehe beim bulldozer eher das problem, dass er zu spät kommt............



Genauso sehe ich das auch. 
Viel Rauch schon Monate vorher und dann kommt das Teil viel zu Spät aus den Startlöchern.
AMD sollte bedenken das jetzt schon so langsam das Weihnachtsgeschäft losgeht und die Wunschzettel schon gut gefüllt sind.
Schlechtes Marketing sage ich da nur.


----------



## Kerkilabro (12. Oktober 2011)

Die Tests sagen alles!


----------



## Zocker15xD (12. Oktober 2011)

Ja ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass er keine große überraschung sein wird
Intel ist und bleibt marktführer in Sachen Leistung


----------



## Wild-Thing99 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte mir eigentlich einen holen, aber jetzt wo ich denn Test gelesen habe wird mein nächstes System wohl ein Intel werden....


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2011)

Kommt halt immer drauf an, wieviel Leistung mal braucht und was die kostet. Intel war an sich so gut wie immer "Marktführer" und hatte die "besseren" CPUs, aber AMD war beim Preis dafür immer stark. Auch jetzt ist ein X4 965 noch super vom Preis her (auch weil die Boards ca 20€ billiger sind als für Intel) - wer halt mehr Leistung meint haben zu "müssen", nimmt nen Intel i5 2400 bis 2600. Is halt nur schade, dass die Bulldozer vermutlich keine gleichwertig "guten" CPUs bieten.


----------



## quaaaaaak (12. Oktober 2011)

Vorallem kommt es aufs Anwendungsgebiet an, als gamer cpu ist das teil fail, aber für Truecrypt oder für Photoshop schlägt das teil die sandybridge durchaus, lediglich die 6 kerner mit HT können da noch eine schippe drauflegen/mithalten.


----------



## Zocker15xD (12. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht kommen endlich mal games die von den 6 kernen profitieren


----------



## Kerkilabro (13. Oktober 2011)

Spiele die mehr als 4 kerne nutzen gibt es ja schon, zb bfbc2. hier ist zu sehen das der bully *fast* mit einem 4kerner von intel (SMT) mithalten kann . der i7 2600k ist immernoch schneller als der jetztige bully in bfbc2 und ist dabei noch stromsparender .
Test: AMD „Bulldozer“ (Seite 16) - ComputerBase


----------



## novex12 (20. Oktober 2011)

Lass doch bitte Äpple da raus, sonst verklagen die AMD noch auf grund von Geschmacksmusterverletzungen.

Wenn man mal googled kann man hier auch genau diese Paralele ziehen, ein Apfel hat 5-10 Kerne !!!

Damit hätte Äpple sicherlich gute Chancen alle AMD Prozessoren mit mehr als 4 Kernen vom Markt zu verbannen.

FX-Bulldozer is doch nur was für Videoschnitten, Bildhauer und Codierkings, wenn du zocken willst brauchst nen Intel...

Amd wollte nur zeigen das nicht nur Grafikkarten eine enorm hohe TDP haben können, es soll bald das passende Case mit
integriertem Ölradiator auf den Markt kommen mit Anschlüssen für die Radeon 6990. Just zum Weihnachtsgeschäft.

Die Umweltparteien warnen vor dem Kauf einer AMD FX CPU, der Atomausstieg steht auf der Kippe sollten zu viele FX-8150 
verkauft werden wird das AKW Philippsburg "Block1" hochgefahren werden müssen, als Alternative würde nur der Stop 
des Elektroautos bleiben. 

Des weiteren begrüßen alle Stromkonzerne den Release der CPU. EON denkt über eine Fusion mit AMD nach -> radEON.
Zu jedem Vertrag gäbe es dann einen Rechenknecht mit FX-8150 und Radeon 6970.

So bleibt im Vergleich mit einem Intel immer noch 20Watt im Idle und 50Watt Mehrverbrauch unter Last. 

Ein Trauerspiel das AMD anscheinend nix mehr reissen kann, und wenn mir einer erzählen will es gäbe Spiele die für mehr als 4 Cores zur 
Zeit optimiert werden sollen der spinnt. Diese Zeit kommt bestimmt, aber abschätzen wann dass von nöten sein wird kann zur zeit niemand.

Wer jetzt so ein Teil kauft und damit nix anderes macht als Home Office und Daddeln ist selber schuld...

Wer rund um die Uhr, Videos codiert und Dateien verschlüsselt hat die passende CPU gefunden (wäre da nicht der miese Stromverbrauch). 

Schlechtes Marketing brauch man nicht wenn man ein schlechtes Produkt liefert, das nur bei ULTRA Multithreading schneller ist als ein 
durchschnitts I5 2500K. D.h. bei Anwendungen die bei einem Desktop User ca. 5% ausmachen, Bravo wenn ich also 20% schneller als ein I5 2500K 
Truecrypt verschlüssle. Dafür bei Anno1404, 41 statt 61 FPS habe.

von über 40 Benchmarks gewinnt der FX-8150 acht, hier nichtmal durchgehend die multithreading Anwendungen.

Dazu noch der zu hohe Preis bei der leistung ..

Bester Vergleich, nich so gammlig wie PCGH

AMD FX-8150 - Bulldozer im ausf 








Gruß


----------



## quaaaaaak (20. Oktober 2011)

novex12 schrieb:


> FX-Bulldozer is doch nur was für Videoschnitten, Bildhauer und Codierkings, wenn du zocken willst brauchst nen Intel...
> 
> Amd wollte nur zeigen das nicht nur Grafikkarten eine enorm hohe TDP haben können
> 
> ...


- unsinn. brauchen tut hier prinzipiell mal keiner was.
- was du mit dem tdp sagen willst hab ich nicht ganz kapiert, ich weiß nur, dass intel bei der sandybridge den TDP von "non turbo" als standard angbit und amd den TDP bei turbo angbit...
- ich denke dass spiele auf den markt kommen werden welche mehr als 4 cores nutzen und das in absehbarer zeit(mit neuen konsolen gen). wäre interessant ob das von allen auf der PCG in den himmel gelobte BF3 von mehr kernen profitiert lt. dieser news theoretisch "JA" Battlefield 3: Benchmarks mit AMDs Bulldozer im Vergleich zu Phenom 2 X6 und Intels i7 veröffentlicht 
- du schließt von dir auf andere, wenn ich dir jetzt sage, dass ich desktop user bin aber kaum spiele, oder wenn dann eher alte, sonst beschäftige ich mich lieber mit C#.
und wg. anno: alles über 30FPS ist flüssig...


----------

